# anemony/ orange sponge



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Is he dieing do I need to remove it from the tank right away?

about the same time my sponge which looked great for about 1 1/2 is now looking like this what do you think?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Could be nothing there are just dieing, but what are your water parameters? And recentl did you add more or different lighting.


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Your Anemone would be disintegrating if he was dieing :!: 

Looks ok , could possibly be splitting, how long has been closed up :?: 

Like usmc121581 has said, have you added or changed something in you tank recently!!


----------

